# Question about ammo



## soraya (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi yesterday I bought by first handgun, it is a Bulgarian Makarov 9x18. I know this might sound like a stupid question but will any 9MM handgun ammo work in this gun, or does it have to be a specific kind? Thanks in advance


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Needs specific 9mm Makarov ammo, 9X18.


Typical "9mm" ammo like 9mm Luger/Parabellum/NATO is 9x19 and won't work.


----------



## soraya (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply and information it is much appreciated


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

soraya said:


> Thanks for the quick reply and information it is much appreciated


:smt1099


----------



## il.bill (Feb 23, 2012)

As already stated, the Makarov pistol must have 9x18mm Makarov ammunition. Other 9mm ammo, such as 9mm Luger (9x19mm) or .380 ACP (9x17mm AKA 9mm Kurz/Short) will NOT work.

The good news is that 9x18mm Makarov ammo is not particularly expensive, generally right about the cost of 9mm Luger cartridges, or even less. Each of the dozen or so Eastern European pistols I have seen, whether Makarov, CZ82, or Radom P64, has happily chewed through any and all 9x18mm ammo it has been fed. They were made to fire the steel cased cartridges, so there is no need to buy expensive brass case / boxer primed ammo unless you want to reload it (it is also possible to cut down the ubiquitous 9x19mm Luger case and reload it as 9x18mm Makarov).

The bad news is that relatively inexpensive 9x18mm Makarov ammo, just like 9x19mm Luger or .22LR for that matter, is currently in short supply and can be hard to find. I have my best luck at local gun shows or by ordering a quantity online. The 9x18mm is not as powerful as the 9x19mm Luger, and slightly more so than the .380 ACP, but it still has plenty of 'pop' fired in a blowback pistol. I suspect you will be very pleased with your rugged and reliable Makarov.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Go here: AIM Surplus Home and have them put you on the notification list for LVE ammunition. It's "cheap Russian stuff", but that's what Maks were raised on. They eat it like candy. You can pick up a few boxes of the higher-priced stuff while waiting for the LVE.

Also, here's a great forum for all things Makarov: http://forums.gunboards.com/forumdisplay.php?46-The-Makarov-Forum


----------

